# Insurances



## MHolkham (Dec 10, 2007)

I haven't even made my first bar of soap yet, but am trying to do my homework. I haven't really found another online quote for insurance besides the soap makers guild. Does anyone know if this is a reasonable price $480 annually. My husband thinks it is quite expensive as his only cost him just over $200. I did explain that making soaps carries a lot more liability than an artist as no one will be putting the paintings on their face lol. Still I would love some answers or suggestions. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

www.bombainsurance.com


----------



## MHolkham (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thanks*

I have sent themm an email. I think it is the same co my husband has, but didn't know they covered this kind of stuff


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

As long as you are making  under 5000.00 a year. If you go over they will cancel your product liability insurance. They do not cover candles.


----------

